# Terror of A Dogo Argentino



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

This photos were taken this morning, after I went to walmart for about an hour.

She is a 6 Month old Dogo Argentino and she has decided to destroy her kennel.

Check out the photos.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That's impressive. Did she hurt herself in the process?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

her face, is a lil swollen. scared me big time. So no more kennel.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

More exercise, we had to get a treadmill for our year and a half old French bulldog. One hour a day at the park is not enough for her.

A tired dog is a happy dog.

Mark


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Rollerblades! I forgot all about those..Good weather please come quicker!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow..... she's like how Gambit use to be with crate anxiety! You can try using DAP or Comfort Zone in her crate, it's helped alot of dogs I know 

Exercise isn't always the answer. It's great for dogs, but some need more mental stimulation than others. My trainer got us into playing the box game with the dogs for mental stimulation. Works well for those crappy days where your dog refuses to go out in the rain. If you'd like, I email you the "instructions" for it.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

yea send it over. i have 2 hounds..so im sure one of them will like it


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Have you tried covering the crate with a quilt or blanket? We had to do that with Sasha as a puppy...it makes them feel more secure since it's more like a "cave".


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

she just yanks that down into the kennel..shes a very crafty girl..sooo our new plan is to puppy proof the whole house and let her hang with Duke..hopefully everything goes well


----------



## jirunta (Jun 28, 2010)

When I used to foster pitbulls, we'd give them kongs stuffed with a variety of stuff like kibble or whatever dog food you feed them and mixed and capped with peanut butter, then we'd freeze it so it would last a little longer. Or we'd hide treats or toys around the house and let them search for it. Helps them use their nose more and tire them out. Its better if you leave them outside while you do it though X_X. Mine used to get to the toys and treats way too fast.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

pics of the DOGO !


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/newest-family-member-22139/


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> pics of the DOGO !


click on that link above to see pics..


----------

